# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Anthony B February 4th Columbus OH

## NKY

Just a heads up for anyone in the Columbus, Dayton, Cincinnati, and surrounding areas....



More info can be found at http://www.rootsrecords.com/ or you can buy tickets from Ticketmaster.

----------

